# our first egg!



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Been watching my girl spending a lot of time on the nesting box for past two days. Making a lot of noise. Just went and checked again.... and there it was. Perfect large tan egg. As big as the jumbo ones we buy at the store.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Fyi this was from my black sex link hen hatched around april 15.









My kids call her green chicken cuz her black feathers shine green in the sun.


----------



## Barnbum374 (Mar 14, 2013)

Wow that was her first egg? It's huge! One of my girls just started laying and her eggs the first one was pretty small, but the next two were medium sized. I was hoping they will get larger. 

Congrats!


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Thanks! Im so proud of her. Wasnt sure what to expect with the first one. Hoping the other girls start soon. So far no one else has shown interest in the boxes. They are the same age.


----------



## clairerobinson73 (Aug 28, 2013)

Must be so good to find that first egg! I have just acquired 5 chicks; they are 8 weeks. They are such a pleasure! There is something very special about them. Very relaxing...time wasters!! I love them so much and have only had them 4 days!


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

They r a lot of fun. Even as big birds they have such funny personalities and antics. We call it chicken tv.


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

Nice egg, I know the sex links are supposed to be bigger eggs, but I didn't know they would start that way!


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Egg number 2 came today! Its so much fun like finding a present. Heres a pic of them both together. And when I cracked them another a surprise. Both were double yolkers! I think they are from the same chicken but not entirely sure. All the birds were in the coop this morning because of rain. I hope there are plenty more to come.


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Heres the other pic.

View attachment 12069


----------



## Jim (Sep 26, 2012)

TNchick said:


> Heres the other pic.


Awesome and big!


----------



## TNchick (Jun 26, 2013)

Today I had one of the weird ones ive read about. It was same size and color as our previous two but the shell was soft and squishy. I believe this is the first egg from a different sexlink hen. Judging by this one was on the floor of the coop not in the nest box like the others and had a small feather stuck to it. We checked the vents and found the bird with those colored feathers. So another first egg. Hope her shells firm up. It is also a double yolker.


----------



## ricepaddydaddy (Jun 22, 2012)

There are no finer eggs than the ones fresh from your own hens.
After those, store-boughts seem pretty pathetic.
Congratulations!!!!


----------

